# Topics > Related topics > Automated planning and scheduling >  Julie Desk, AI scheduling assistant, Paris, France

## Airicist

Website - juliedesk.com

youtube.com/@juliedesk3735

facebook.com/juliedesk

twitter.com/juliedesk

linkedin.com/company/julie-desk

instagram.com/julie_desk

Co-founder and CEO - Julien Hobeika

Co-founder and CTO - Nicolas Marlier

----------


## Airicist

Meet Julie, your AI-based personal assistant

Published on Jul 7, 2016




> Do you know how much time you spend a week scheduling your meetings? What if you could delegate it? See how Julie can help you save time by scheduling all your meetings!

----------

